# I have gone off my daughters name..... cruel to change it???



## stacie-leigh

As the title says really. Is it cruel to change my babys name after so long?


----------



## BradysMum

How old is your daughter? I wouldn't advise it tbh. If everyone has got used to calling her one name and then suddenly she is something else, thats a bit awkward. I mean its up to you obviously and if you really really hate it now then I would do it. But if you just think oh I don't like it as much as I did, its a lot to go through just because you're not sure


----------



## eviestar

i suppose it depends how old she is? if shes only a few days old it wouldnt be such a problem but like the pp said, it could be awkward if everyones used to calling her by one name n then it being changed xx


----------



## stacie-leigh

She is 4 and a half months old :wacko:


----------



## eviestar

id say thats abit too late to change it x sorry, just my opinion xx


----------



## stacie-leigh

For what reason? It isn't like she knows her name lol


----------



## BradysMum

No she doesn't but a lot of people including you have got used to calling her Keira (I'm assuming thats her name from your signature). It just seems like a lot of hassle because you are not sure anymore. What would you change it to if you did?


----------



## eviestar

no she doesnt but everyone else does and theyre probably all used to it by now x like i said, just my opinion :)


----------



## CandiceSj

I don't think it's too late. It won't affect your daughter in a bad way - it will only be awkward for the people around her. And who cares about them, really? Your child will be fine through a name change this young.

I think Keira is a beautiful name though that she'd be happy to have!


----------



## booflebump

I read an article about a woman who changed her babys name at 8 months, I made a thread about it somewhere...let me look

Here we are https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/185298-changing-your-babies-name-its-6-months-old.html x


----------



## AFatKindaThin

I worry about this a lot myself. The only bit I would add is what if you change it and then in a few months don't like that name? It's hard isn't it, I'm hoping when my little man gets here I will always love his name. X z


----------



## moomin_troll

ud be suprised how much a baby knows at 4 months.
id also be concern that ud change her name and then get bord of that name too.

i think its too late, but obviously up to u


----------



## Nyn

I don't think it's too late.. if you're going to do it then do it now! But you know it's never too late.. My sister decided when she was about 15 that she wanted to use her middle name. It was hell for everyone for about a year but we're used to it now :)


----------



## MummyinJune

Its a v personal thing its your daughter u have 2 be happy with it, My personal opinion is its too late - just 4 being use to calling her one name and remembering u have changed it - if u start changing it then u might find it hard to stop, Does she not just look like her name by now though? Up to u completly evryones diff x


----------



## mrsrof

Honestly I think it's too late. You'd be surprised what babies understand at 4 months. I would bet that she knows her name by now. 

I think "Going off the name" isn't really a good enough reason to change her name! Who's to say you won't go off the next name you give her, or regret changing it! I'm not wanting to sound nasty, but I just think it would be a lot of hassle for all involved!

Put it this way: When my sister's second DS was born, my mother texted everyone to tell them that baby Jack had been born. She then had a phonecall from my BIL to say that the name was Zack, not Jack, she'd misheard, so she then texted everyone again to update them. To this day some people still call him Jack accidentally, and that was only about 30 minutes where people were calling him Jack!!


----------



## pixydust

I think it's totally up to you - I don't think it's too late, if you're 100% sure you want to change it and know what you want to change it to and are completely confident you'd be more happy calling her by the new name then do it! You don't want to spend the rest of your life regretting it or cringing anytime you have to call her by a name you don't like x


----------



## lori

I probably wouldn't, but if you're really unhappy with it, it wouldn't be terrible. It would be sad that all her cards and baby things had the "wrong" name on them if you were to change it. If changing it feels like the right decision, I'd consider just changing her middle name and calling her that or leaving her current first name as her middle name. That way you're paying tribute to the way her family knew her for the first months of her life.


----------



## Lucy22

Personally I wouldn't, but if its really making you unhappy maybe you should.
Btw, I love her name. I think its beautiful :flower:


----------



## Chocciebutton

I think its a little late now....and what about the birth certificate, I think that still has to have the original name on it and you have to change it by deed poll


----------



## Parkep

My grandma named my dad Carl Darrell... He was called it for over a year she hated the name Carl (my grandpa convinced her) so she started to call him Darrell so that was then my dads name. I think she ended up changing it legally years later.


----------



## pixydust

Chocciebutton said:


> I think its a little late now....and what about the birth certificate, I think that still has to have the original name on it and you have to change it by deed poll

The birth certificate can be changed up until 6 months I think!


----------



## Madina

I suggest you not to change your baby name. it might be possible for you to forget the name


----------



## Princesskell

Change it if it's not right! It's really important you're happy. I know a girl whose mum did it at about 5 months bc she didn't like how people were pronouncing it x


----------



## XxCalxX

One of the names ive thought about if baby is a girl is Kiera...i love it :)


----------



## mommy43

i personally wouldnt i think u get used to it, when u pick a name its new n secial n when u have been using it u get used to using it everyday it looses it newness iykwim but it dosent make it any less special my baby had her name the day she was born n that is in my memories of how special the day was its part of that for me 
i think calling your baby something for 4m they will know its meant for them sure they dont understand itstheir name but they hear it alot n thats how they learn also things like name tags from hospital redbooks ect would be crossed out not completely changed might take alot of explaining when shes older 
i also have a kira n love the name :)


----------



## catfromaus

I wouldn't do it. My DH named our daughter, and I'm not overly fussed on her name, but it is her name. It is the name that our whole family know her as, and I wouldn't change it. 
Also, like another poster said, it is probably that by calling her Kiera everyday, the name has lost a bit of its specialness for you- but all names would do the same thing.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I wouldnt do it.. what if you pick the next name and after 4 months dont like that one? cant change it again. 

i think you chose a beautiful name. its something you gave her.


----------



## emsie_123

Its only 4 months, whats that compered to having to call her that name you gone off for the rest of you life? Change it but do it quickly? May i suggest , maybe having the old name as a middle name? That might get some people off your back (if you care about what others think) :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

emsie_123 said:


> Its only 4 months, whats that compered to having to call her that name you gone off for the rest of you life? Change it but do it quickly? May i suggest , maybe having the old name as a middle name? That might get some people off your back (if you care about what others think) :)

I agree, we changed my daughters name and I kept her original name as a middle name incase it didnt fit lol. Good luck x


----------



## Trying4ababy

I wouldn't. Who is to say that you might decide you don't like the next name you pick?

If you don't like the name why did you choose it?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We all deserve a chance lol my DD was WAY younger when we changed hers but to this day I am 100% I made the right choice and she is now 5.


----------



## LaraJJ

What are you thinking of changing it to hun? I think if you are genuinely unhappy with the name then you should change it sooner rather than later. Have you talked it through with friends/family? It may help to get their views on it too :)


----------



## Shabutie

BradysMum said:


> No she doesn't but a lot of people including you have got used to calling her Keira (I'm assuming thats her name from your signature). It just seems like a lot of hassle because you are not sure anymore. What would you change it to if you did?

It may seem alot of hassle, but then this is a name that you call your child for years to come, and you have to be happy with it, if it is something you are positive will be for the best then it wont be too much hassle. Do you not feel she suits Keira?

However, I see you ar TTC#2, so this is a just a thought I had. Are you looking up baby names, and have stumbeled across one you like and now want to use it, to make sure it is used (incase you have a boy next time) may seem like a silly question. 

:flower:


----------



## BradysMum

Shabutie - my point was that its a lot of hassle if you are just not sure... whats to say you won't be sure of the change in a few months.


----------



## Shabutie

Ah I see now... I thought you meant to actually change the name... miss communication... :hugs:


----------



## NaturalMomma

I wouldn't, and I think her name is gorgeous. But if it's important to you, then you should.


----------



## Flutterby1982

If you feel that strongly about it then just do it hun. I did and have no regrets and my daughter was older than yours. You can change it on the birth certificare within the first year (they write the new name at the bottom). You could always use Keira as a middle name if you feel bad about losing it altogether xx


----------



## Weebear

It's a hard decision but I'd probably only change it to call her by her middle name. Hope you reach a decision x


----------



## Rachel_C

I would add a new middle name and then maybe call her by tha if you really want to, but I wouldn't change her official first name.


----------



## Mumtobe20

Personally I wouldnt change her name in my opinion its a bit late. Everyone will be used to calling her by her original name. My OH picked my sons first name jamie I picked his middle name logan as we couldnt agree on names, I am not that keen on the name jamie but he now looks like a jamie and now I cant imagine him being called something else. What were you thinking of changing her name too? Also I just wanted to add my son was nameless for 2 days in hospital I had told my mum we were thinking of finlay and jamie so she texted all friends and family saying his name was finlay, jamie when in actual fact it hadnt been decided so when we finally picked his name she had to text everyone back and say his name was jamie, logan as people were really confused and we recieved some cards with the name finlay on them. So from that experience I wouldnt do it too confusing for other people. Also if you changed it whos to say you wouldnt go off the next name unfortunatly you cant change a name every 4 months or when your fed up with it a names for life thats what makes it such a hard decision sorry if I am coming across quite harsh just I know the difficulty we had with people getting it wrong x


----------



## stacie-leigh

I decided to keep Keiras name as it is. I do like her name and it does have a sentimental value to my family but there are other names i prefer, but i can live with that 

Thanks for the advice everybody x


----------



## Jokerette

did you make a decision?


----------



## MUMOF5

We changed our daughters name at 4 months, We decided to change her middle and first name around, (which is how I wanted in the first place :dohh:). We did change it on the birth certificate (which can be done up to 12 months of age) juist to avoid future confusion with letters and schools etc. So she became 'Madeleine Daisy May L.....' instead of 'Daisy Madeleine May L....'. I wanted to keep all of her names as they all have family connections. I would say that if you do decide to change it then go with it, I felt 'funny' about changing it for the first week or so but am so glad that I did it now, she's definately fits her name better now :thumbup:. xx


----------



## Raincloud

I wouldn't change my child's name, but that's just me. 

Also, your DD's first name is the one I plan to use.


----------

